# YOUR FASTEST 4G SPEED TEST WITH YOUR GNEX



## That_dude_Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

I thought it would be cool if we post screen shots of our fastest 4G speed tests to see what kind of speeds us nexans are getting around the country. Here's my best so far 32mbps down and 12.11mbps down.


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

In San Diego 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

Wait.....you actually get 4g....i thought it was a thing of stories!


----------



## humungus (Jun 6, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

humungus said:


> View attachment 15930
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


/thread.
Haha, no ss but my fasted was ~48Mbps down/~22Mbps up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

zathus said:


> In San Diego
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


what part of san deigo are you in cause i can only get 25 max down and thats in clairmont


----------



## RaubRaux (Dec 25, 2011)

I got this.

















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

actually seen real world speeds while downloading a file at 60Mb/s


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

luigi90210 said:


> what part of san deigo are you in cause i can only get 25 max down and thats in clairmont


That was while I was in school in kerney mesa
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

damn.. i only saw those speeds like the first month i owned the thunderbolt.. i guess that is what happens when you live in a LTE saturated market like LA (pasadena)


----------



## questioncom (Aug 14, 2011)

Fastest was 51mbps while in Manhattan. Never saw that speed again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## farkmeil (Aug 10, 2011)

Am I the only one thinking "How are these speeds possible?" From my experience 10 is great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Fastest I've had was 24-26 megs down, several areas in northeastern ohio, youngstown areas and near akron.
However I get no 4g at my house which sucks.


----------



## blumpkinblake (Jun 30, 2011)

My speeds are coming from Seattle.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Iceman0803 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm in Phoenix and the fastest speed I've seen on my GNex are 15Mb down and 7Mb up. But on average I get ~6Mb down and 2Mb up.


----------



## det1034 (Dec 22, 2011)

No longer have the picture but I hit 58 down and 18 up at LAX airport on 3 consecutive tests. Unfortunately I don't live in a 4g area but I'd be happy with 1/4 of that.

only get about 300-800 kbs where I'm at


----------



## crookone10 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have an unlocked Gnex on ATT and I know these speeds aren't anything close to your LTE but the speeds I'm getting are more than adequate for phone use. Maybe of I was tethering and using hotspot a lot I'd want more but check out some of these speeds....I typically average 4.5 down and 1.6 up which really isn't bad for HSPA+...the 7's and 8's down are pretty common as well and I'm in rural West Virginia...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

Two spots on my commute home from work I hit high 20's, low 30's. It would be sweet to try and map the service in and around the Baltimore area.

Best was at 695/795 interchange near Reisterstown, and I hit 34.97 dl, 15.91 ul.

http://www.speedtest.net/android/128988187.png


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

zathus said:


> That was while I was in school in kerney mesa
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'll have to retry my speed tests when I'm in kerney mesa than. 
Thanks


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

I thought I was getting good in Indy, but some of the other posted speeds are sick!


----------



## Fenris (Jan 16, 2012)

Birmingham, Alabama. Sigh. I have to admit I'm pretty envious of the speeds posted. At least I'm not on 3G anymore and 4G coverage is solid at home and work. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

